
Show HN: Match HN comments to their parent game [Phoenix LiveView] - ldd
https://hn.lddstudios.com/
======
ldd
Source[0] | MIT licensed

I've had this silly idea for a while, and I decided to try Phoenix for the
first time to make this website. If anyone has any suggestions for features,
or code review ideas, please let me know.

Impressions: I already love elixir, but I really liked using Phoenix. As
usual, if you find problems you need to google around things a little bit more
than for more popular frameworks, but overall, just like elixir, development
is pretty painless and easy.

On the other hand, deployment took a bit of reading, I'm not gonna lie.

[0]:
[https://github.com/ldd/hn_comments_game](https://github.com/ldd/hn_comments_game)

